# Kid goat panting!! Is this Kid anemic?? ***PICTURES****



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

She was panting today and its not that hot out at all. its 45 degrees!! but she was in the sun, so i held her mother down so she could nurse her and she still panted a little after and then she just stopped! but the rest of the day she was fine, running around, eating, and playing. What are the symptoms of anemia??
What causes panting besides heat??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I assume the tail pic is because of the color of her skin? 
Have you taken her temp? 
Checking the lower eyelids is an indicator of anemia...if they are pink she's fine, if they are white she's anemic and usually anemia is caused by either barber pole worms or sucking lice..... cocci will also cause anemia because of the stress it puts on the immune system. Having a fecal done would be a wise choice, just to ensure she's clear of internal bugs.
Sounds like she's being a normal energetic little goat that made herself overheated with play.


----------

